

Ask HN: Any recommendations for getting a logo done? - paliopolis

Tried searching for but couldnt come up a good thread for recommendations on how to and where to get a good logo done?
Came across thread that had some conversation about how to not get it done on oDesk.<p>Where did you get your logo done? Did you design it yourself or any one&#x2F;place you would recommend? And how much it might cost to get a simple decent logo, just trying to figure out a ballpark average to budget for.
======
timthimmaiah
$300 for [http://99designs.com/how-it-works](http://99designs.com/how-it-
works). Used them before. Solid work if you don't have a designer on board
yet.

------
hardwaresofton
There are lots of designers on the market places right? (dribble,etc)

